
Have you ever blocked web pages for yourself? - Tichy

======
nostrademons
Of course. I had Reddit blocked at work for a while so I could finish up my
previous project.

Alas, I find that taking away distractions really doesn't help that much. I
usually just find something else to distract myself. I need to find something
that's more engrossing than the distraction for this to work well.

Unfortunately, my workplace is interruption-central. Open-plan office,
cubemate working on the same project, frequent calls to help out on something.
Makes me feel important, but hard to get anything done. Ah well, it's my
employer's problem. If my startup ever gets big enough to hire, though, I
think I'm going to splurge for private offices.

------
Tichy
Like blocking access to ycombinator so that you can do some work instead of
reading news?

~~~
brlewis
I used to do things like that years ago, but I've since found that the most
effective thing is to engross yourself in what you really want done until you
forget the distraction.

------
jaggederest
Well, adblock. But no, I have enough problems distracting myself from work,
without blocking sites.

It comes down to the fact that, when I'm 'in the zone' I don't bother to read
websites, and when I'm not, there's nothing that's going to take me there, so
I might as well enjoy the internet.

